# Qctp Dial Indicator Holder



## GarageGuy (Feb 22, 2015)

I saw a QCTP dial indicator holder for sale on eBay, and thought it was a great idea.  I changed the design slightly from what he was using.  Here is what I ended up with:








GG


----------



## TTD (Feb 23, 2015)

Great idea, thanks for sharing!

Looks easy enough that even I could make one for my 4-way tool post..lol.


----------



## GarageGuy (Feb 23, 2015)

It is pretty easy.  The one I saw on eBay was made from a piece of aluminum angle.  I didn't have any aluminum angle, but I did have some aluminum bar.  I changed the design a little to suit the material I had on hand.  A simple and useful tool!

GG


----------



## n3480h (Feb 24, 2015)

GarageGuy said:


> It is pretty easy.  The one I saw on eBay was made from a piece of aluminum angle.  I didn't have any aluminum angle, but I did have some aluminum bar.  I changed the design a little to suit the material I had on hand.  A simple and useful tool!
> 
> GG


This is pretty slick.  I can see it would be great to check runout and taper, but can you explain to us noobs how it could be used for other functions?  Thanks!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 24, 2015)

Another gotta have. Thank you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ogberi (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup, they're dead useful.   Centering work in the 4 jaw is what I use mine for 99% of the time.  The inexpensive indicator lives in that holder, and I usually have the 4 jaw on my Taig lathe.  I'll need to make one for my SB9A when  I get it on it's bench and running.


----------



## GarageGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

n3480h said:


> This is pretty slick.  I can see it would be great to check runout and taper, but can you explain to us noobs how it could be used for other functions?  Thanks!



I'm a noob too.  My thought was that it would be particularly useful for dialing in a part on a 4 jaw chuck.  I've had the dial in my tool box for quite awhile, and have never used it as much as other dials.  Having the easy mount made it more useful.

GG


----------



## kvt (Feb 24, 2015)

I've seen a couple of others but not like that one,   I like it,  as it looks like you can adjust it up or down on the plate as you need it.   I may have to make something like that for mine,


----------



## 38super (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's my version from PragmaticLee


----------

